# Document checklist spouse visa



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello every am so worried about my UK spouse visa application process.
I am a Nigeria married to a British and I have a permanent resident permit in Italy,got married to my wife in Italy,previously been in and out of uk on a tourist visa,

am due to summit my application for a UK spouse visa and I would appreciate advice and suggestions from all of u please.
These are the document I included.
Applicant -:
Introduction letter 
Application form 
Financial requirement form 
Photocopy of my passport 
Marriage certificate in Italian 
Proof of address in Italy
Copy of permanent resident card 
IELTS certificate 

Sponsor:-
Copy of passport page 
Copy of drivers licence 
Reference letter from employer 
Terms and condition of employment 
Promotion letter to her present position 
Bank statement for the past 6months 
Payslips for the past six month 
Sponsorship undertaken form dully filled 

Relationship evidence:
Skype calls record 
WhatsApp call records and messages 
Viber calls and record and messages 
Messages from friends and family after wedding 
Pictures together before and after wedding 
My tickets to UK and back on 2 occasion 
My wife tickets in and out of Italy

Please as a matter of urgency I would appreciate your advice on more supporting documents if necessary


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

Joppa help me please


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You gave me exactly 22 minutes! Because of your impatience I will let others reply.


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

Joppa am really sorry,m new here and I don't really know how things works here,please don't be offended,I beg you.


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

I also include p60 for 2015
Lost my previous passport but m with photocopies. Please moderators I need advice


----------



## Pandy84 (Apr 20, 2013)

How about evidence of accommodation? you need to show that you have secure accommodation in place when you come to/or are in the UK.


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

Pandy thank you so much,my wife lives with her mother in a 3 bedroom flat and we have the tenancy agreement with council tax bill and a supporting letter from my wife mom,is there anything else missing?Thank you


----------



## Pandy84 (Apr 20, 2013)

That seems fine,..

I'm don't think you can send photocopies of the passports, photocopies of anything in fact, unless its accompanied with the original doc and or certified... Maybe someone else on here can shed more light on this..


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

M only bothered right now about the previous passport,I declared it lost on the application form.do you think is right to provide a police report?


----------



## Mangala1 (Dec 6, 2015)

randle said:


> M only bothered right now about the previous passport,I declared it lost on the application form.do you think is right to provide a police report?


Yes police report will be evidence as just a decleration won't be enough.

You need to back up anything with proof if you lost your passport it would be expected that you will report it lost.


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

The passport is an old passport that expired 6years ago the Italian police refuse to give me a report because it's an expired document,am really confuse please can someone help me.


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

Forum moderator please any help


----------



## Mangala1 (Dec 6, 2015)

randle said:


> The passport is an old passport that expired 6years ago the Italian police refuse to give me a report because it's an expired document,am really confuse please can someone help me.


Ok maybe some one more experienced can help.Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't worry about police report regarding lost expired passport.


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

Thank you so much Joppa, can you help me check my list and advice if I need more documents.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need to submit your original passport. 
Italian marriage certificate requires professional translation. 
No driving licence copy needed. 
No SU07/12 form required. 
No reference letter but employment letter containing all required information as per FM1.7.
What about proof of accommodation in UK?
Keep communications evidence to no more than 10-15 pages of A4.


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

Thank you Joppa


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

I am an African living in Italy as a permanent resident holder married to a British woman.
As a pamanent eu resident what are the posibilties of getting my spouse visa?
Do I need to pay the health surcharge even as an eu pamanent holder with health care card valid for 10 years?
Assuming I get the UK spouse visa do I need to be under probation for 5years?
Won't my indefinite resident in Italy at least be recognised in the UK? 
I do believe they re all EU countries and as far you have permanent resident they should be less worries.
Please I would need more information from you all.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What is your UK wife doing in Italy? If she is exercising EU treaty right in Italy, you can apply for EEA family permit under Surinder Singh rule and then 5-year residence card after arriving in UK. You don't need to pay health surcharge. After 5 years you are eligible for permanent residency. Some EU countries recognise your existing PR, but UK has an opt-out from that provision. All this may change if UK votes to leave EU in June.


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

Joppa my wife lives and work in UK and she receives more than 25k pounds


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Then you can get EEA family permit and residence card.


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

Please can you explain more ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I have already explained: Apply for EEA family permit, and once you enter UK, apply for residence card.
https://www.gov.uk/family-permit/overview
https://www.gov.uk/apply-for-a-uk-residence-card/overview


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...stablish-dependency-under-the-eea-regulations


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

By the sounds of it YOU are a non EU citizen married to a British citizen.

The British citizen lives and works in the UK -- therefore you have two routes open to you to get a visa/permit for the UK.

1. You Brit wife sponsors you for a spouse visa and has to fulfill financial, accommodation and relationship requirements.

2. You wife moves to Italy, lives and works there for several months, then moves back to the UK and you can then apply for an EU Family permit

That's it.

Your current residency in Italy means nothing for UK immigration.

Yes, you will need to pay the NHS surcharge together with visa fees.


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks alot Joppa and Crawford,m not an eu citizen but live in Italy as permanent resident,we will use the first choice by meeting all the necessary requirement and apply for a UK spouse visa because my wife cannot leave UK for Italy.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you did say your wife was British so unless you use Surinder Singh route, you have to apply for spouse visa under UK immigration law.


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello Joppa my friend has his spouse visa refused
Financial requirement meant 
English requirement meant
Relationship requirement meant 
Reasons for refusal because on his first visiting tourist visa which was granted a year ago he didn't state he will visit his girlfriend.
Is this a ground for refusal and if yes what is the posibilty of getting the decision overturn,please we really need help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

He failed on suitability ground - dishonesty. I don't rate highly the chances of an appeal being upheld, as UKVI are increasingly using non-disclosure on previous visa/visit as a reason for refusal.


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

Joppa he wasn't dishonest because at the time he applied for his previous visa he and his wife wasn't in good terms and he taught the relationship won't work until he visited UK and both families got involved and both of them decided to reconcile and start afresh,how does this sound as been dishonest?Please with your eyes of experience Joppa what do you think he should do?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

He can try explaining it but I don't think they will change their mind because of the lack of hard evidence, and they can reach a decision on the balance of probabilities.


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

Do you think is better to apply afresh and write a letter to support the reasons for previous refusal?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Possibly but another refusal is the most likely outcome.


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

Then what do you think is the best option?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There isn't any. Try to continue married life abroad, and then after several years, try applying for a spouse visa.


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

Hello Joppa just got an update from my friend.
He applied for a UK spouse settlement visa,paid all the required fee.
Met up with relationship requirement ,knowledge of English language requirement and financial requirement.
My questions are:
1.is it possible to apply for a UK spouse visa and receive a notice of refusal for EEA family permit? If yes how does it relate?
My point are someone applied for a UK spouse visa and he his case was treated as application for a EEA family permit.
I believe there is a mix up somewhere.
He filled the complete for for UK spouse settlement paid all the required fee and been refused under EEA family law.
I would have uploaded a copy but haven't got hold of it.
He also received an appeal for iaft06 for EEA family permit.
I think there is a mix up somewhere and with all this findings is it possible for the ECM to overturn the Decision


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't understand the situation at all. Most peculiar thing to happen.


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

UK spouse application for husband 
Got a refusal notice for EEA FAMILY PERMIT.why I don't know
Is it possible to be refused a UK spouse visa for not including UK spouse name on previous visit visa application?
Every other eligibility requirement was meant.
Can I appeal with a letter stating why I didn't include her name on the previous visit visa as we were not married when I made that application and what is the possibility of getting the decision overturn?
Or is it ok to make a complaint or do both?
Please I need help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need to print out the full wording of your refusal letter. As it stands, it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

As requested


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

Is there any hope of getting the decision overturn?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you want me to reply, you must upload clearer pictures of refusal letter.


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

Sorry for the bad quality of the previous one


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Refusal of EEA family permit must be a typo. Just ignore it.
As I expected, you were turned down for being dishonest - not declaring a fact about your visit. As I said, Home Office is increasing taking a dim view of people who don't declare the complete truth. So I don't think the decision will be overturned despite your protestation and the only way is to reapply after you have lived with your spouse in another country for 2-3 years.


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks Joppa, can't I apply immediately while I appeal this one?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Will still be turned down because of dishonesty.


----------



## randle (Mar 13, 2016)

How can I delete the pictures or the entire post?


----------



## tunderule (Jan 14, 2016)

randle said:


> M only bothered right now about the previous passport,I declared it lost on the application form.do you think is right to provide a police report?



I had a similar situation that i lost my passport before applying for a visa ... but i never submitted a police report . I only mentioned the number in my application because i previously had a student visa on the passport. Nothing to worry about bruv.


----------

